# Geli and default US



## Demonael (Dec 20, 2018)

Hello, I want try to change the US keymap (Stdin?) that GELI uses to input the password. I used the automatic ZFS Geli encryption.

Is it possible to change to spanish keyboard?

I was reading this: 
But not solution found.

Thanks, I am newbie at Freebsd.
Sorry for my English.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2018)

Does the keyboard have the correct settings on the console at all?


----------



## Demonael (Dec 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Does the keyboard have the correct settings on the console at all?



When I load to console, keyboard work perfectly, but at Geli boot password input layout is US.

How can I check the correct settings?

Thanks.


----------



## hbauer (Jan 7, 2021)

We now have 2021 and I still cant find a solution. 

How can I change keyboard layout for the disc encryption key before booting?
If the limitation still exists the installer should be changed. I can change the keyboard layout for the installer but there is no warning when setting up disc encryption that I should not use non US keys.

Any hints for documents I could not find during my research?


----------



## steps (Jan 7, 2021)

What I do:

dvorak: `steps`
us: `:kdr:`

Use `:kdr:` as passphrase and type `steps` as you would with dvorak as the Geli boot password. And remember: you can have two keys.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2021)

hbauer said:


> Any hints for documents I could not find during my research?


Because the question is asked _before_ the kernel is loaded (it needs to be able to decrypt the disk before it can load the kernel from it) you should probably look in loader(8). But I fear it's not able to change the keyboard layout. If you uefi(8) boot instead of CSM there maybe more possibilities as EFI applications can do quite a lot more. But I never looked too deeply into this, I'm used to the bog standard US layout.


----------



## hbauer (Jan 9, 2021)

ok. so at least it seems I have not overlooked an obvious part of the documentation. But there is a high risk of errors if the installer can use a language specific key that later is not available on an US keyboard. There should be a warning during disk setup.

 I followed the advise from steps by setting up a second key. 

```
#where to put the key

zpool status
   pool: zroot
  state: ONLINE
   scan: none requested
  config:
         NAME          STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
         zroot         ONLINE       0     0     0
           ada0p3.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0
#add key
geli setkey -n 1 ada0p3
```


----------

